# Start now - or start 2 late !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

As Veifera started under the impressions thread that the weather person for fox news was getting a V - cute pic & nothing about how demanding one of this breed are - if she is an advocate of this breed let her step up and protect them - 8-9 post's how cute they are - as a forum - agree or disagree with me - we are all here to protect the V - I would hope the forum members would post to her site and let her know what we look for in a responsible owner and breeder - 500 posts and we are a group of V owners to be delt with !- just my thoughts - do nothing & nothing gets DONE - start now or cry latter !


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

This is Dana Perino's second V. I think she's got it.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't know DMP, I don't hear her saying much of anything other than her puppy being cute and how much he is shaking
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=libs_VC_hNQ
She is also tweeting about him and mostly everyone is inquiring as to what breed as well as commenting on his good looks


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I saw her on TV talking about her first V - a rescue. He's passed on now.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

Dana Perino and her first vizsla before he died

http://www.politico.com/click/stories/1004/game_changer_dana_perino.html

She was a Facebook page so it's maybe easier to post there?


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh yes, she did say she had a V prior to this pup. However, it's just I would think she would realize what the implications of putting a cute, not so well known puppy in the spotlight are. I would have assumed she would be like all of us and put a great big warning sign out there. To make the vizsla look less appealing to her audience and to those that will read magazine articles that quite possibly will showcase this dog- for the sake of the vizsla.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Otto - so right - is it a media story ? step up and let everyone know what the breed is about ! not for everyone !


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I think we might be way reading into things.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Good God, let's keep our breed out of the spotlight! As wonderful as they are I really do fear the day when an "A list" celeb is on the cover of a renowned magazine with one... Jesus H Christ!!! every chav/ trailer trash/ wannabee will want one as an accessory!, imagine what a heaven that would be for unscrupulous breeders..I dread to think about the backyard puppy mills that will spring up in an already limited gene pool of a still rare breed


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

It doesn't worry me too much - the news segment made the V puppy look boring and not very interesting.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Dmp - check out Dana's twitter site - she has over 132 thousand hits on her site - when it comes to jasper - nothing but cute puppy pics and nothing about the responsibility of raising a V - finding a great breeder - researching the breed - sorry that she thinks having a cute pup will raise her ratings


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't attempt to use my fb or twitter to educate people on anything in my pics. I don't post pics of my car then use it as a pulpit to preach synthetic oil, or brake pads.

She's a woman who has a new vizsla and she's excited. It's solely the job of the dog owner to ensure they know what it takes. Sometimes people will screw up or
neglect their pets and the pets suffer. That's a sad reality, but preferable to promoting celebrities carry the torch for important issues; or lambasting them if they choose not to. Make sense?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Lamb blast this - it was her choice to put the Pup on TV - it was her choice not to point out the + or - about the breed - it was her choice to start a thread about watch my pup grow up - my last post on this subject - stand in the front of the line - in the middle - or at the end - always your choice !


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree REM. Paris Hilton carried around her handbag dog and before you knew it they were EVERYWHERE - and frequently in a bag! 

Just yesterday, numerous members joined in on how they try to protect the breed by illustrating and exaggerating exercise/training requirements to those that inquire. I would excuse Dana's choice if it was her first V and she hadn't yet experienced all that goes into raising these dogs, however, after already having one, I am shocked that she didn't even mention their needs, never mind elaborate. 

I got into another conversation today with a different lab owner. He told me that he had neutered his pup hoping that he would calm down and that it didn't work. He said that he regretted his decision to "cut of his nuts." Not because it didn't produce the outcome he expected, but because countless people that have seen his lab have commented on how good looking he is and would love to breed him. (guess they didn't notice he was neutered)! He said the dog could have made him back some money that his dog had cost him over the years (destroying his house). The health or temperament of his dog didn't seem to be of any concern to him or those that were interested (from what he conveyed).

I was pretty much done with the convo after this. It makes me sick to see how many dogs of various breeds are bred merely to make money. I have so much respect for those on this forum that breed their dogs to maintain or improve the integrity of the V. Until recently, I was ignorant of the costs of breeding (responsibly) and would still be if it weren't for this forum - from others that know this breed inside and out and offer invaluable advice to new V owners like myself. I am not sure lab owners (as an example) have such a resource.

I will stop ranting - but i have to wonder what was the point of bringing her puppy on tv, other than drawing attention to herself/her show?


----------

